
WikiLeaks Release Excludes Evidence of €2B Transfer from Syria to Russia - coloneltcb
http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/wikileaks-syria-files-syria-russia-bank-2-billion/
======
tzs
The authors were commenting and taking questions in this Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/51z582/report_wik...](https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/51z582/report_wikileaks_syria_docs_exclude_email_on_2b/)

According to them, Assange asked them not to publish the information because
it might help Hillary Clinton.

